# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Psawert sinkt nur zögerlich nach Bestrahlung und Hormonbehandlung

## helmut57

Hallo,
ich bin etwas verunsichert und wäre dankbar wenn ich hier eine kleine Einschätzung meiner Lage bekommen könnte. Bei mir wurde im Januar 2017 eine Hormonbehandlung mit Pamorelin begonnen und mitte März bis Anfang Mai 2017 folgten 38 Bestrahlungen mit Rapid Arc und 76 Gy. Der Psa sank von ca.10,4 auf 0,26 im Mai diesen Jahres, meine Frage wäre, hätte nicht bei Bestrahlung mit Hormonbehandlung der Psa weiter und schneller Richtung 0 sinken müssen ?
Ok, gestern habe ich dann den neuen Psawert angefragt und dieser ist jetzt auf 0,29 angestiegen. Meine Frage hierzu wäre, ist das jetzt schon der Anstieg nach dem Nadier und somit das erste Anzeichen für ein Rezidiv? Ich hatte zumindest gehofft, dass während meiner 3 Jährigen Hormonbehahandlung der Psa unten bleibt und ich von einem Rezidiv oder Metastasen verschont bleiben werde. Mein Strahlenarzt hat mir ja durch die Blume zu verstehen gegeben, dass mein Gleason 8 ein sogenannter Highrisk Tumor wäre und man an einem solchen Tumor heute immer noch stirbt. Ich würde nur gerne wissen, ob jemand meinen Psa-verlauf erklären kann und ob der leichte Anstieg jetzt schon die nächste Behandlungsrunde einläuten wird.
Für Antworten wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Helmut,

Kann es sein, dass Du mit zwei verschiedenen Benutzernamen unterwegs bist, und Du auch Helmut1960 bist ? 
Die Behandlung, PSA Werte sind doch so ähnlich. Wenn nicht, kannst Du gerne bei Helmut1960 (Abt. fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs) nachschauen und hast auch schon eine Antwort.

Tritus

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo,
> ich bin etwas verunsichert und wäre dankbar wenn ich hier eine kleine Einschätzung meiner Lage bekommen könnte. Bei mir wurde im Januar 2017 eine Hormonbehandlung mit Pamorelin begonnen und mitte März bis Anfang Mai 2017 folgten 38 Bestrahlungen mit Rapid Arc und 76 Gy. Der Psa sank von ca.10,4 auf 0,26 im Mai diesen Jahres, meine Frage wäre, hätte nicht bei Bestrahlung mit Hormonbehandlung der Psa weiter und schneller Richtung 0 sinken müssen ?
> Ok, gestern habe ich dann den neuen Psawert angefragt und dieser ist jetzt auf 0,29 angestiegen. Meine Frage hierzu wäre, ist das jetzt schon der Anstieg nach dem Nadier und somit das erste Anzeichen für ein Rezidiv? Ich hatte zumindest gehofft, dass während meiner 3 Jährigen Hormonbehahandlung der Psa unten bleibt und ich von einem Rezidiv oder Metastasen verschont bleiben werde. Mein Strahlenarzt hat mir ja durch die Blume zu verstehen gegeben, dass mein Gleason 8 ein sogenannter Highrisk Tumor wäre und man an einem solchen Tumor heute immer noch stirbt. Ich würde nur gerne wissen, ob jemand meinen Psa-verlauf erklären kann und ob der leichte Anstieg jetzt schon die nächste Behandlungsrunde einläuten wird.
> Für Antworten wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.
> 
> Gruß, Helmut


Null-PSA gibt es eigentlich nur bei der Operation. Nach Bestrahlung wird alles unter 0.5 als voller Erfolg der Strahlentherapie gewertet,

----------


## helmut57

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ich habe halt bei Prostate.eu jede Menge Berichte gelesen und da haben viele einen PSA von 0,3 und manche sogar 0,1 und weniger innerhalb eines Jahres nur durch Bestrahlung erreicht. Das selbe war bei alleiniger Hormonbehandlung zu sehen, ich dachte halt dass ich durch Bestrahlung in Kombination mit Hormonbehandlung zumindest in Richtung 0,1  kommen könnte. Daher bin halt etwas verunsichert, bleibt abzuwarten was der nächste Wert Ende Oktober bringen wird.

----------

